
In a split second, clothes make the man more competent in the eyes of others - 1e-9
https://phys.org/news/2019-12-eyes.html
======
tabtab
If I walk into a tech-related meeting and see somebody slickly dressed, I
immediately think either "marketing droid" or PHB (clueless buzzword-filled
Dilbert boss). The person who really knows what's going on from a tech
perspective is probably rumpled and has a neck-beard or thick glasses. _Those_
are the ones I try to sit next to.

I suspect like-finds-like because communication is quicker. Marketing people
will seek to communicate with other marketing people, etc. because they speak
the same lingo.

But the survey seems to measure only competence versus incompetence, not
"who's good at X" which may be more useful in an actual business setting.

